# NodeServ, LLC - 2 GB for $4.50/month



## Jade (Apr 12, 2014)

*We now hold our own allocation directly from ARIN(*AS19757*)*

*About Us:*

*NodeServ* was founded in August of 2013 and is a registered corporation in the State of Florida. We started out with a mission to provide the best low budget services with the best quality possible. NodeServ utilizes some of the best equipment out today, with that we can offer clients the best possible hosting services.

We utilize some of the most known and best control panels on the market today, such as SolusVM panel for Virtual Private Servers, where you can monitor all aspects of your server, *start, stop, reboot* anytime! and cPanel for Shared hosting, with rich features ranging from MySQL to applications such as *Softaculous* with over 300*+* scripts to choose from!







 
*Legal:*
Terms of Service
Acceptable Use Policy
Refund Policy
Service Level-Agreement
 





 
*Datacenter Location:* *Jacksonville Florida*, GoRACK

*We now hold our own allocation directly from ARIN(*AS19757*)*
*Speed Test*(Looking Glass): http://lg.nodeserv.com/



*Need IPv6? We got it! Just submit a ticket after you place your order to get your IPv6's assigned.*
 






*OpenVZ Plans*

*OVZ-VPN:*
► *Dedicated RAM:* 512 MB
► *vSwap:* 512 MB
► *Disk:* 10 GB
► *Bandwidth:* 1000 GB
► *Cores:* 1
► *IPs:* 1 (Request a free additional IP by submitting a ticket)

*Price: $3.00 / month *

*Order*


*OVZ-BIGRAM:*
► *Dedicated RAM:* 2048 MB
► *vSwap:* 2048 MB
► *Disk:* 50 GB
► *Bandwidth:* 3000 GB
► *Cores:* 2
► *IPs:* 1 (Request a free additional IP by submitting a ticket)

*Price: $4.50 / month *

*Order*
 
 
 
 
*OVZ-BACKUP:*
► *Dedicated RAM:* 512 MB
► *vSwap:* 512 MB
► *Disk:* 150 GB
► *Bandwidth:* 1000 GB
► *Cores:* 2
► *IPs:* 1 (Request a free additional IP by submitting a ticket)

*Price: $4.50 / month*
 
*Order*
 





 
*Additional Addons:*
*1 TB Additional Bandwidth - $3.50*
*Extra IP's - .75 cents each*
*Additional Disk Space(Submit Ticket)*


----------



## Thelen (Apr 13, 2014)

Is nodes direct a parent company/brand, or just coincidence?


----------



## drmike (Apr 14, 2014)

Jade works / interns at GoRack. GoRack owns the datacenter.  NodesDirect is a customer of GoRack, but also the owner is employed by GoRack.


----------



## Thelen (Apr 19, 2014)

Ah right, so not a coincidence, but not entirely a completely different company either.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Apr 19, 2014)

Thelen said:


> Ah right, so not a coincidence, but not entirely a completely different company either.


Its an entirely different company.


----------

